# New Plant this Year for Eastern Canada (Crabbes)



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, couple years in the makings, they finally got the bugs out of there new state of the art, european Pellet mill.I was up, had a tour or the plant,very impressive,could only guess at how many millions spent on it,he gave me couple bags to take home and test,even though they have been extensively tested at University of New Brunswick to make sure they are above the competition.
 I burned the test bags, and was very pleased with the outcome.Have since then stacked a Pallet of 70 bags on my porch,and been running them steady since Oct 1st,only having to clean the window after approx 6 bags.They got me sold, job well done Crabbes,keep up the quality pellet which is 100% spruce, no bark added, and priced at a very fair $5/Bag by the pallet.Below is a quick glimpse of there Bag design and pellet quality,i hope to see them spread widely across Eastern Canada this fall.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 22, 2010)

Having the crabbes is a good thing eh?  More info. Is this in the Chatham area? Best pellets ever? 5 bucks is pretty good.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad to see you guys getting a local mill, finally, hopefully the quality stays up, and prices come down, or gets better, eh?


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 22, 2010)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Glad to see you guys getting a local mill, finally, hopefully the quality stays up, and prices come down, or gets better, eh?



Actually there are quite a few local mills. We have a lot of trees.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, the one time i'd have to agree that i'm pleased to Have Crabbes.On my back Deck of course.Bought a pallet of Shaw Brick(Eastern Embers also) they don,t even come close to Crabbe or LG-Granules, but for $4.00/Bag i was willing to give them a try,now i'm gonna sell them,should have remembered from first time trying them that i didn,t like em..


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 23, 2010)

4 bucks a bag is pretty sweet. Any idea what the crabbes will cost and why the name crabbe? I needed heat so bought a pallet of true-burn for the first time. I was hesitant at first but now have realized the most heat output from the stove nearing 700 degrees on a three setting,which was only equaled once when I got a few bags of Eastern Embers that were especially hot. $ 4.50 a bag for 33 pounds which is equal to the Embers price.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I guess I can get all my answers here...
http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=40881.0;all


----------



## peirhead (Oct 24, 2010)

Crabbe Mountain is a pretty fair ski hill near Fredericton......hope those pellets make their way to PEI...I'll get my supply next year if the price is near 5.00/bag.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Oct 24, 2010)

I say the more competition the better the market will be for the consumer....gutterboy where were you able to purchase your Crabbe's at ?


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, to my knowledge,they don,t seem to be pushing them to all the stores  very hard, not sure if he's relying only on there reputation to sell them,but you can buy them straight at the Plant (H.J. Crabbe & Sons Ltd.) in Bristol/Florenceville-New Brunswick,for $5/Bag. I personally prefer to give my business to Wiebes Home Building Center in Centerville NB,and buy them there for same Price as the Plant,which makes sense.Anyone needing more info on these Pellets, please feel free to PM me,and I'll try to hook you up best i can.And no i don,t work for them,lol,but they are #1 on my List for this Burn Season.For me to put them Higher then the Almighty LG Pellets was an easy choice.


----------



## carter123 (Oct 5, 2011)

gutterboy2ca said:
			
		

> Well, to my knowledge,they don,t seem to be pushing them to all the stores  very hard, not sure if he's relying only on there reputation to sell them,but you can buy them straight at the Plant (H.J. Crabbe & Sons Ltd.) in Bristol/Florenceville-New Brunswick,for $5/Bag. I personally prefer to give my business to Wiebes Home Building Center in Centerville NB,and buy them there for same Price as the Plant,which makes sense.Anyone needing more info on these Pellets, please feel free to PM me,and I'll try to hook you up best i can.And no i don,t work for them,lol,but they are #1 on my List for this Burn Season.For me to put them Higher then the Almighty LG Pellets was an easy choice.



Can anyone comment as to the heat these pellets generate?  How do they compare with Shaws (Eastern Embers)....?


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 6, 2011)

I can Vouche for heat output in my Enviro as being equivelant to or above other brands i tested, plus i like buying local, and love the price drop of $.49/Bag this year, lower is always better.
  Price is now at $4.49/Bag, 70 on a pallet.Just got mine in today, stoves running tonite first time this year with outside temp sitting at a chilly 41 F. or 5.4 Cels


----------



## carter123 (Oct 6, 2011)

gutterboy2ca said:
			
		

> I can Vouche for heat output in my Enviro as being equivelant to or above other brands i tested, plus i like buying local, and love the price drop of $.49/Bag this year, lower is always better.
> Price is now at $4.49/Bag, 70 on a pallet.Just got mine in today, stoves running tonite first time this year with outside temp sitting at a chilly 41 F. or 5.4 Cels


Thanks!  We can get them here (PEI) for $5/bag ...taxes included....additional cost to bring them across "the pond" I guess...LOL!    No break for buying by the pallet though...  We also have an Enviro.  Looks like yours but is an insert.  We're burning Comfy Cozy pellets tonight but with this Nor' Easter blowin' it just isn't crankin' the heat!  I'll pick up a couple bags of "the Crabbe" pellets and try them..  thanks!


----------



## peirhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Carter...Where on PEI are you getting the Crabbe Pellets?  I ordered most of my supply from the sale at the Kensington Castle Building supply, but they charged for Pallets and it ended up not saving me as much as I thought.  I still have room for some more and want to try the Crabbes!!


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

I am also on PEI and have not seen the Crabbe pellets. I use the Eastern Ambers and have been really happy with them. The heat output is great but the last couple of years I have noticed there seems to be more and more residue / ash on the glass etc when I go to clean. I am burning the M55 which I got near the end of last winter. These seem to get a little "dirty" on the glass anyway but I think this is a result of the design not the pellet.

Where do you get corn here on PEI? Do you mix the corn with the pellets or strickly burn it? I would like to try it in the M55 to see how it fairs out.

Thanks


----------



## peirhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Jimmy ..I too have noticed that my last year's supply of the Eastern Embers wasn't nearly as good as the previous year!!.  I burn a mix of corn in my Quad....probably about 5% mixed in...mainly the corn helps the pellets feed more easily...I have had a couple of auger jams when feeding just pellets, but never with the corn added...like little ball bearings!!   also gives me a bit of choice....my Quad can go to 50/50 corn using the ignitor, and 100% if continuous burning, however I haven't found corn to be any cheaper so just use it to help move the pellets along....been buying the corn at Phillips Feed service by the race track in Charlottetown, around $13 for an 80 lb bag


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

How do you mix it with the pellets? I figured some place here on PEI would have to sell it. I am also in Ch'town and will drop in there to try a bag.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 3 pails that I dump one bag of pellets into, then I take a yoghurt container (Yoplait Vanilla 750ml) and put a scoop in each pail, then mix it up with my little shovel..et voila!


----------



## carter123 (Oct 6, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Hey Carter...Where on PEI are you getting the Crabbe Pellets?  I ordered most of my supply from the sale at the Kensington Castle Building supply, but they charged for Pallets and it ended up not saving me as much as I thought.  I still have room for some more and want to try the Crabbes!!


Illsley's Farm out of Summerside.  They have an Ad on Kijiji.  $4.85/bag $5 incl tax.  Great price I just didn't know anything about them.  The guy I spoke with there said they were 100% softwood, 8000 BTU/lb, .5% ash and moisture less 8%.  Lauzon pellets are being sold at BMR and ar 9000 BTU and 100% hardwood.  That's some serious BTU so I want to try these too.  This is a great forum - glad I found it!


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I think I will try some corn and see how it works out. Do you think it burns any hotter??

Is there anywhere in CH'town that carry's the Crabbe ones as I would also like to try them. What BTU are the Eastern Ambers to compare to the ones you mention.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 6, 2011)

Is that for a 40lb bag for the Crabbe Pellets?


----------



## peirhead (Oct 6, 2011)

"PREMIUM WOOD PELLETS, 40 LBS BAG (18KG), 100% SOFTWOOD, PRICE $ 4.85 PLUS GST,  http://www.illsleysfeed.com"
directly from Kijiji...gotta try some!!


----------



## carter123 (Oct 6, 2011)

kobalt said:
			
		

> Is that for a 40lb bag for the Crabbe Pellets?


Yup!  On another note ....  they have pellets at Walmart called Eco-Energetics out of Quebec.  Couldn't find out any info on them other than that they are 100% softwood.  At $4.65/bag they're worth a try though.....


----------



## peirhead (Oct 7, 2011)

Excellent news...Thanks Carter..I've never seen pellets at walmart here before, so good to know that they have them..I'll have to try a few bags of them too.. so many choices...like never before!!  guess I better start up the stove!!


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes I see Walmart here is also selling Pellets in Woodstock NB this year, think they were that same Brand, @ 4.69/40lb bag, still $.20/bag higher then Crabbes, but i love the Quebec pellets too, Energex, and Lignetics were my favorite brands till i got ahold of Crabbes, i'll take almost anything over Eastern Embers,Comfy Cozy, and Maine Woods, all 3 are on my list for Bottom 3 out of 10.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 11, 2011)

You are one of the few who do not like Eastern Embers that I know of. I have tried many 
different kinds of pellets but none as good as the Eastern Embers. I will try the Crabbes and hope
that you are right in your evaluation.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked up 7 bags from Walmart (all I could get on a cart) and will probably repeat the process each time I go there. Home heating oil here is 30% higher than last year so I'm glad my primary source of heat is pellets and prices for them are finally dropping a bit!!  By the way Walmart has the taxes set properly on the pellets...GST only!!


----------



## carter123 (Oct 11, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> I picked up 7 bags from Walmart (all I could get on a cart) and will probably repeat the process each time I go there. Home heating oil here is 30% higher than last year so I'm glad my primary source of heat is pellets and prices for them are finally dropping a bit!!  By the way Walmart has the taxes set properly on the pellets...GST only!!


Excellent!  I picked up 3 bags to try them and am pleased they claim to be 8400 BTU!  I haven't had a chance to try them yet though.  Let me know what you think.....


----------



## peirhead (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought 10 bags of Crabbes today from Illsleys Feed in Summerside...Watch the bags, they seem to be a bit less durable than some others I've used,  easy to puncture and rip at the seams...got to start burning I guess!!


----------



## kobalt (Oct 12, 2011)

Would be interested in knowing how the Crabbes burn.


----------



## StuartQF (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had the opposite experience with the bags, they seem tougher than most others I've handled. Brought 210 of those bags in through my basement window and only had one bag come apart (when I threw it at my brother instead of handing it to him...)

As an aside, I can see the Crabbes pellet mill from my window


----------



## peirhead (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Stuart...welcome to the forum....we will all be interested to hear everyone's burning experience for these pellets...let us know what stove and applicable settings you used for your results...my Quad I usually have running on medium....good stove, but no rods or baffles or air controls to play with...good for me otherwize I'd be tinkering with it alll the time instead of enjoying it!!


----------



## StuartQF (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm using the Europa 75, have only had it on 3 so far with ash extraction set to 8 and combustion fan on 8, felt hotter than the comfy cozy and eastern embers on the same settings. I'll know more once it starts to get really cold.


----------



## peirhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Stuart...I was really impressed with the design and specs of the Europa but havent heard much from actual users..looking forward to hearing your experiences with the stove as well as pellets.!!


----------



## braket (Oct 25, 2011)

Walmart in Saint John is selling the Ecoenergetic pellets from Quebec for $4.67/ 40lb bag. Does anybody have any experience with these?

http://www.granulco.com/granule-avantages.php


----------



## peirhead (Oct 25, 2011)

The specs look good, and most of the Quebec pellets get good reviews....I expect to try the ones I bought in a couple of weeks,so I'll post my experience with them.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought 3 bags of the Walmart Eco-energetic pellets Friday and I am burning my second bag now. I have to say that I am impressed so far. I am getting about 8 degrees more heat then from the Eastern Embers, they light real quick, much better then the Eastern Embers and the ash seems about the same. I don't know if they are hardwood or softwood. They are a little darker in color then the Shaw's. The price is right I just wish that I had not already bought the Eastern Embers. I will get a few bags of the Crabbe's the next trip to Summerside to try. Interested in comments from others on this product.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 31, 2011)

Very tempting to say something smart about your extra 8 degrees of heat, but since we are all Maritimers here, best to stick together.....


----------



## kobalt (Oct 31, 2011)

I do have a Lacrosse Infrascan that I use to check the temp coming out of the stove from the fan. I can get an accurate temperature using that product.


----------



## hemlock (Oct 31, 2011)

Are any of you familair with "Trueburn" pellets?  I've seen them for a good price here, but have heard nothing about them.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 31, 2011)

They are made down the road from me... 80/20 hardwood softwood I think I recall....I find them very hot, top of the pile for me.


----------



## carter123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you burnt the Comfy Cozy pellets?  If so, what heat do you get?  I can't tell with my stove what kind of heat I'm getting.  I did burn 3 bags of the WalMart pellets (I only bought 3 to try them) and then went back to the Comfy Cozy that I had on hand.  I found that the WalMart pellets weren't completely burning up and were clumping up in the burn pot whereby the Comfy Cozy pellets are burning better.  That said I could care less and want to stock up whichever ones burn the hottest.  Help, anyone?


----------



## fedtime (Oct 31, 2011)

We just started seeing Canawick pellets here in Halifax.  Anyone try those yet?


----------



## tomasulo (Nov 1, 2011)

TP Downey pellets are also really good. From NB I got them at Home Hardware here in PEI. Excellent pellets.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 1, 2011)

tomasulo said:
			
		

> TP Downey pellets are also really good. From NB I got them at Home Hardware here in PEI. Excellent pellets.



tp downey is the same as trueburn. tp downey is the lumber mill name.


----------



## carter123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey PEIRHEAD, do you have any input from either the WalMart pellets or the Crabbes?  I just picked up some Canawicks at Canadian Tire and I'm really liking them so far.  Clean, seems to burn really hot and hot them for 4.99/bag.  I'd love to get me hands on the Crabbes to try them....


----------



## peirhead (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't tried them yet..I have 7 bags of the wal-mart and 10 bags of crabbs...burning my eastern Embers for a while to get a baseline, then will try the others...I did try the Canawik last year and found they burn good but a bit slow in my castile..I ususally burn on Med , but with them I had to keep it on high to burn them clean.


----------



## hemlock (Nov 3, 2011)

Stopped in to get a bag of Trueburns to try out, but found the price was not as great as I thought (still not bad though).  $4.99 per bag, but only a 33 lbs, as opposed to Eastern Embers for $5.50 for 40 lbs.


----------



## Honda (Feb 6, 2012)

Been running a Harman p-61 for 5 winters.  Before Crabbe's were producing I had burned Shaw, LG, and a few comfy cozy, Nashwaak Valley, Trueburn, Ambiance and Maine Woods.  Been Burning Crabbe's since they went on the market.  Burned about 4.5 tonne last year and the same this year.  I find they are up there with the best and the price is great and they are manufactured 15 min from my home.  I found that I liked the LG and Shaw the best previously, and I would say the Crabbe pellets are equal with those two and cost less.  Comfy cozy are on the bottom of my list, burn ok and low heat output.


----------



## kobalt (Feb 6, 2012)

I would agree completely with you Harmanator. I burned 10 bags of Crabbes and will buy a few pallets of them next year if the price remains the same. I too burn mostly shaws and see little difference in them although I found the Crabbes a lot cleaner and more uniform in size.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Feb 7, 2012)

havent seen crabbes in halifax yet? the trebio at walmart for $4.69 bag  burn hotter than eastern embers.


----------

